# AHB Articles: NSW Special Case Swap 2011



## barls (30/3/10)

This is the discussion topic for article: NSW Special Case Swap 2011


----------



## barls (20/10/10)

bump


----------



## white.grant (29/11/10)

Are we not men!

are we not nswelshmen!

Should be fun - the first NSW special swap had me sampling some awesome beers, lots of blackouts and memory shifts and illegible writing in my tasting notebook- this one will continue to hammer nails into my liver's coffin but as we all know - it is evil and must be punished!

cheers

grant


----------



## Thommo (29/11/10)

I'm psyched for this one. Even getting a special yeast delivered for the third one.


----------



## barls (29/11/10)

ive got my funky beers going already so im looking forward to it.
grant ill bring you a bottle of my dark braggot next time, well it could be a bottle of my funky version of it.


----------



## petesbrew (29/11/10)

Question - how many per style group? Is there a cutoff number? 
Or basically, if I'm brewing a lambic, do I brew one for everyone, or only the other lambic guys?

Keen but scared, but I'll throw my name in the barrel now!


----------



## barls (29/11/10)

basically i think its just 1 in 8 mate to my understanding


----------



## gruntus (29/11/10)

I'm in....Gotta try and get something close to Gulpa's 14% Belgian....thanks Andrew for sample on the weekend.


----------



## Gulpa (29/11/10)

petesbrew said:


> Question - how many per style group? Is there a cutoff number?
> Or basically, if I'm brewing a lambic, do I brew one for everyone, or only the other lambic guys?
> 
> Keen but scared, but I'll throw my name in the barrel now!



Good question, Pete. You only swap within your category. 

Last easter we had 14 places in each category. Do we want to limit numbers to each category to 14 now? I only bottled 14 of my dark beer appropriately.

cheers
Andrew.

PS. Grant it was only 13%  . Glad you liked it.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/11/10)

Gulpa said:


> Good question, Pete. You only swap within your category.
> 
> Last easter we had 14 places in each category. Do we want to limit numbers to each category to 14 now? I only bottled 14 of my dark beer appropriately.




Yes, let's stick with 14 names per category (unless a great mass of people we aren't expecting join in). I'm happy with 14, that also

1. Allows at least 6 spare for me to taste over the next 3 years.
2. Allows at least 3 for club comps in 2011
3. Allows at least 2 for state & nationals if good enough.

Total aimed to bottle - 24. 




> Question - how many per style group? Is there a cutoff number?



At this stage, one per category. Brew one for each if you like. I'll go in 2 categories. Buggered if I'll ever brew a lambic.




> Or basically, if I'm brewing a lambic, do I brew one for everyone, or only the other lambic guys?



If you only do a lambic, then you swap only with those who brew a lambic.

This swap has ideals .. it should appeal to some people who don't necessarily want to be in the "masses" case swap. To me, it is a means of aiming a little higher in improving my brewing knowledge, skill and tastes. Others can attach their own reasons.


----------



## petesbrew (30/11/10)

Cheers Fats. All is clear now.

Already going through the Brewing Classic Styles book planning the next few months brewing. Will stick with some tried & true AG recipes, but the lambic will be a first off for me. As per Thommo, I'm even getting a special yeast for it.
edit: got a pretty awesome Imperial American Indian Amber Ale that should be big and almost dark enough for the Dark category... Thommo should be able to vouch for it.


----------



## nifty (30/11/10)

All right, I'll be up for the belgian and big arsed dark beers.

cheers


----------



## petesbrew (3/12/10)

Read something about certain lambics being suited to Champagne bottles due to high carbonation.
What's the concensus about which bottles to use? I'd be more inclined to use them, but if it's longnecks only for this swap, so be it.
Sorry for all the questions. :beer:


----------



## barls (3/12/10)

im fine with them pete. go for it


----------



## Cortez The Killer (3/12/10)

I'm in 

I'm still paranoid about brewing a lambic - even after reading "Wild Brews: Beer Beyond the Influence of Brewer's Yeast" 

So I'll stick to the first 2

Cheers


----------



## smileymark (3/12/10)

I'm in for a big arsed dark beer..


----------



## Cortez The Killer (12/1/11)

Fellas 

What's the planned swap date for this one?

Need to plan my brewing calendar

Cheers


----------



## Gulpa (12/1/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Fellas
> 
> What's the planned swap date for this one?
> 
> ...



Normally sometime around easter but I dont think there is a date yet. Im happy to host this one but will need to talk to Mrs Gulpa to work out best wend around then.

cheer
Andrew.


----------



## barls (12/1/11)

cool gulpas place not too far to crawl home.


----------



## Gulpa (13/1/11)

Perhaps we should work out the best weekend around then to have this swap. Easter W/end itself is out. What is everyone elses availability?

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (13/1/11)

Holy crap. Where did I get the idea that this swap was due round August???
Okay my lambic is bubbling away at the moment, but has yet to be transferred to the sour yeast.
If it's not ready for the swap, I'm more than happy to deliver it round to you guys at a date when it's ready.
edit: better get that big arsed dark beer going too.


----------



## barls (13/1/11)

i think you confused this one with the funky case swap which is around august.
gulpa im easy at this stage in regards to dates.


----------



## petesbrew (13/1/11)

That I did. Sorry guys.
Again, the offer still stands. If you guys want to hold on to one for me, once it's bottled I can hand deliver.

Otherwise, stupid, unorganised me might just have to pull out of this swap. Massive Facepalm on my behalf


----------



## barls (13/1/11)

more than happy to wait to swap with you pete. my sours are still in the fermentors as well. but ill have something in bottles on the day


----------



## Gulpa (13/1/11)

petesbrew said:


> That I did. Sorry guys.
> Again, the offer still stands. If you guys want to hold on to one for me, once it's bottled I can hand deliver.
> 
> Otherwise, stupid, unorganised me might just have to pull out of this swap. Massive Facepalm on my behalf


 
They go sour quicker in the warmer weather.


----------



## petesbrew (13/1/11)

Gulpa said:


> They go sour quicker in the warmer weather.


So this is my first proper lambic.
I'll rack it over to the Brett in the next week or so, so brewing at about 20c, how long do you propose I wait till I bottle it? Patience is required I know but just wondering.


----------



## Gulpa (13/1/11)

petesbrew said:


> So this is my first proper lambic.
> I'll rack it over to the Brett in the next week or so, so brewing at about 20c, how long do you propose I wait till I bottle it? Patience is required I know but just wondering.



About three months seems to be the recommended minimum on Brett. Ive done two and that seems about right. Not sure this help you <_< .


----------



## petesbrew (13/1/11)

Gulpa said:


> About three months seems to be the recommended minimum on Brett. Ive done two and that seems about right. Not sure this help you <_< .


Cheers Any input helps, Andrew.
I've successfully added a few drops of some sour ale dregs to a handful of longnecks, and yeah, in about 3 months they seems to do the job.
I'll see how this baby goes, and keep you all posted when the swap date comes closer.


----------



## nifty (30/1/11)

ok, I've just bottled my "some sort of big arsed black beer". 

The beer's arse isn't as big as I wanted, but weighing in at a size 7.9%, it will do the job.

I just had a couple of cold uncarbed samples on top of a few pommy bitters and they put me on my arse.

cheers

nifty


----------



## petesbrew (7/2/11)

I have a big arsed dark beer planned which will be ready to drink fresh. brewday will be sometime this month.

However, I have a backup I can fall back on - a belgian inspired RIS. BUT, it's bottled in mainly stubbies & pints.
Still this works well as the batch was split with another yeast dropping the gravity further, so 9.5% and 11.5% alc.

I know stubbies/pints are frowned upon in swaps, but it's my fallback emergency swap, it's a delicious beer IMHO. I've got a few tallies bottled, but I'll arrange it so no one is left with less that 750ml (eg ripping someone off with 2 euro stubbies).

If anyone has any objections feel free to yell at me for not getting my shit together.
Cheers Pete


----------



## barls (7/2/11)

pete, i still have to start fermenting the big arse one yet. hopefully next week


----------



## petesbrew (7/2/11)

barls said:


> pete, i still have to start fermenting the big arse one yet. hopefully next week


hehe, yep Barls, there's still time. I'm just trying to cover all options.
If I get it done in time, I'll bring the backups along for tasting @ the swap. (They're called Sexual Chocolate & Soul Glo).
FWIW I'm planning to rebrew my American Imperial Amber Ale - I think it's big enough and almost dark enough.


----------



## Gulpa (7/2/11)

Hi Pete,

Im not sure stubbies are frowned upon with the special swaps. There were a few last easter in stubbies. With the higher % a longneck can be a challenge.

cheers
Andrew.



petesbrew said:


> I have a big arsed dark beer planned which will be ready to drink fresh. brewday will be sometime this month.
> 
> However, I have a backup I can fall back on - a belgian inspired RIS. BUT, it's bottled in mainly stubbies & pints.
> Still this works well as the batch was split with another yeast dropping the gravity further, so 9.5% and 11.5% alc.
> ...


----------



## Muggus (8/2/11)

petesbrew said:


> I know stubbies/pints are frowned upon in swaps, but it's my fallback emergency swap, it's a delicious beer IMHO. I've got a few tallies bottled, but I'll arrange it so no one is left with less that 750ml (eg ripping someone off with 2 euro stubbies).
> 
> If anyone has any objections feel free to yell at me for not getting my shit together.
> Cheers Pete


Certainly no objections with stubbies when it comes to strong beers.
The last one of these swaps we did, most of the barley wines and RIS's came in stubbies and I couldn't have been more happy. Not only for the sake of being able to finish a bottle of beer, but you can drink one now...whilst young, and lets face it, in alot of cases quite undrinkable...and drink one in a years time or so, when alot of these styles tend to hit their stride.


----------



## petesbrew (8/2/11)

Cool, my thoughts were on the alc content when I was bottling it in stubbies.


----------



## petesbrew (16/2/11)

Currently brewing up my Big Arsed Dark Beer - an American Brown Ale (Janet's Brown Ale in brewing classic styles) - its at home mashing as I type.
With a bit of luck it'll be round the 8.5% mark.
My Flanders Bruin is just sitting there... it's such a struggle not to have a sample.


----------



## Josh (16/2/11)

I'll brew my Belgian and Funky beers this week. I'm thinking Tripel and either Berliner Weisse or Oud Bruin. The big arse dark beer will be an Imperial American Brown Ale. Big, chocolatey and hoppy.


----------



## barls (22/2/11)

we looking at early april this time around to do this swap?


----------



## white.grant (22/2/11)

Sampled my Belgian on the weekend, its still young but promising, while my Jacobite Ale is in the fermenter right now.

Cheers

Grant


----------



## barls (22/2/11)

just culturing up the yeast for my big beer. and trying to find where im getting my funky from, i just need to decide which one it should be.


----------



## petesbrew (22/2/11)

Going off the hydrometer taste of my "Dirty Sanchez" Brown Ale, you guys will have to settle for the Belgian DSGA/RIS I mentioned earlier, the Soul Glo/Sexual Chocolate.
Will keep you posted on the funky Oud Bruin.
Datewise - Happy whenever you guys choose.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (22/2/11)

Have drawn up my Black Weizenbock recipe

Now to get to brewing

Then to make something Belgian...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/2/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Have drawn up my Black Weizenbock recipe
> 
> Now to get to brewing
> 
> Then to make something Belgian...




Despite me telling everyone to brew these beers LAST YEAR once again I am not ready. Formulated something along the lines of a red hop monster (American IPA) while driving back from Beerfest last Saturday (after being a judge in the Strong Ale Catagory) so better get down to it this weekend.


----------



## Muggus (22/2/11)

The next beer on my list is set to be a big black bastard...failing that I have a crate full of backups!


----------



## barls (25/2/11)

just bottled my sour should be good. was tasting excellent. just the big arsed one to ferment now


----------



## petesbrew (26/2/11)

Tried my Flander Oud Bruin last night. SG had dropped to 1000!
Tasted pretty amazing IMO.
Will leave it another month or so before bottling.


----------



## Josh (26/2/11)

Josh said:


> I'll brew my Belgian and Funky beers this week. I'm thinking Tripel and either Berliner Weisse or Oud Bruin. The big arse dark beer will be an Imperial American Brown Ale. Big, chocolatey and hoppy.



I've decided to bite the bullet and use my local wild yeast in my funky beer. I've tasted the starter and I think it's pretty good.


----------



## petesbrew (28/2/11)

Josh said:


> I've decided to bite the bullet and use my local wild yeast in my funky beer. I've tasted the starter and I think it's pretty good.


Out of curiosity how long are you planning on leaving it before Bottling, Josh?


----------



## Stuster (1/3/11)

Well, I've pulled my name from the first two swaps. I've just had no time for brewing recently. 

I've left my name in the funky one though as I still have hopes of being in that.


----------



## barls (1/3/11)

bugger stu, thats not good.


----------



## Bizier (1/3/11)

Hey guys, I'm sad not to be in this, I have made one small step and introduced brett to my brewery, next step flanders red when the temp backs off.

Josh, I'm keen to know how you collected the wild yeast. I have been thinking of doing something similar by leaving it outside overnight or something. Brendon Varis apparently used his local microbes for Feral's Funky Junkie, and it is great.


----------



## Josh (2/3/11)

Bizier said:


> Hey guys, I'm sad not to be in this, I have made one small step and introduced brett to my brewery, next step flanders red when the temp backs off.
> 
> Josh, I'm keen to know how you collected the wild yeast. I have been thinking of doing something similar by leaving it outside overnight or something. Brendon Varis apparently used his local microbes for Feral's Funky Junkie, and it is great.



Towards winter, I brewed a beer and left about 4L of hot wort sitting in a small pot underneath a lime tree overnight. As I was going to work the next morning I put the lid on it and left inside for a couple of days. When there were active signs of fermentation I poured into a 750ml bottle with a rubber stopper and airlock.

9 months later I taste some and it smells like barnyard and tastes like tropical fruits.

Pete, I heard that 100% bugs beers ferment out pretty readily, then just sour up over time. So I will pitch my beer tonight and bottle close to swap date. I'm thinking small bottles, so you can try one fresh and leave one for a year.


----------



## petesbrew (3/3/11)

Josh said:


> Towards winter, I brewed a beer and left about 4L of hot wort sitting in a small pot underneath a lime tree overnight. As I was going to work the next morning I put the lid on it and left inside for a couple of days. When there were active signs of fermentation I poured into a 750ml bottle with a rubber stopper and airlock.
> 
> 9 months later I taste some and it smells like barnyard and tastes like tropical fruits.
> 
> Pete, I heard that 100% bugs beers ferment out pretty readily, then just sour up over time. So I will pitch my beer tonight and bottle close to swap date. I'm thinking small bottles, so you can try one fresh and leave one for a year.


Good plan with the stubbies Josh.


----------



## barls (7/3/11)

so when are we going to do this then. im pitching this week on my big arse barley wine. might eis some of it as well just as something unusual.


----------



## white.grant (14/3/11)

Yes a firm date for the swap would be helpful!

cheers


grant


----------



## barls (14/3/11)

im happy t push it back to may if we need to for those that are still fermenting


----------



## nifty (14/3/11)

barls said:


> im happy t push it back to may if we need to for those that are still fermenting



I've only just put my dark belgian in the fermentor, so should be ready to bottle in a few weeks.

How are other brewers timings going??

nifty


----------



## barls (14/3/11)

ive got 2 in bottles and the third is about 2 days in but fermenting nicely.


----------



## gruntus (14/3/11)

My SB is good to go and my BADB is about to be bottled....I'm OK to set a date.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (15/3/11)

I'm fermenting my dark, haven't even drawn up a recipe for belgian

Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/3/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I'm fermenting my dark, haven't even drawn up a recipe for belgian
> 
> Cheers




I'd be happy to push this back to July. With the small numbers, either we hold a function somewhere in middle earth (around Sutherland .. or at Barry Cranston's place :icon_drool2: ) or combine the swap with the Xmas in July show.


----------



## barls (15/3/11)

i think it would get too confusing with the xmas swap. barrys place sounds good.


----------



## Gulpa (15/3/11)

Sorry guys, been busy lately. My second and last beer is in the fermentor, ready for bottling. Also happy to move dates, also still happy to host if need be.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## barls (15/3/11)

happy for you to host, was thinking i might have to put my hand up if nobody else did.
im thinking early may? hw does this sound to every one else.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (16/3/11)

May is pretty busy

Big Brew Day is on the 7th and then the AHB pub crawl - which from the votes is looking like the 14th

Cheers


----------



## barls (16/3/11)

cheers forgot about those two. 
how about late may?


----------



## white.grant (16/3/11)

barls said:


> cheers forgot about those two.
> how about late may?




How about the 28th then?


----------



## barls (16/3/11)

sounds good so long as it doesnt conflict with anything gulpa has.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/3/11)

barls said:


> sounds good so long as it doesnt conflict with anything gulpa has.




I'm cool with late May. We need somewhere we can sleep over (car / tent .. doesn't matter). Any suggestions anyone??


----------



## barls (16/3/11)

i can bring the dog if you want something to curl up next to again like the case swap that was at my place


----------



## Gulpa (16/3/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'm cool with late May. We need somewhere we can sleep over (car / tent .. doesn't matter). Any suggestions anyone??



Ill check with Mrs Gulpa when she finishes work tonight. Two spare beds in one room and flat area in byard would work for tent or covered verandah if you have swag.

cheers andrew


----------



## mrs eyres (16/3/11)

We are a late entry in the strong belgians. 28th is good for us.


----------



## Muggus (16/3/11)

May sounds good.
I have a Big Black Ale lined well and truely ready to go, and a _possible_ entry for the Funky swap...depends on if you consider an eis'd smoked beer funky, or just crazy?


----------



## Gulpa (16/3/11)

28 May works for us. Shall we lock it in.

And I put my name down as a reserve for the funky swap. I have some bottles but not sure if I can do it if too many join that swap.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## barls (16/3/11)

lets do it.

mugus bring it sounds great to me.


----------



## petesbrew (16/3/11)

ATM 28th May sounds good to me. 
The later the better for my funky brown ale, and I may be able to get a better big arsed dark beer done by then with decent autumn temperatures.


----------



## Josh (17/3/11)

Any Saturday probably excludes me as I am playing soccer. But May 28 is fine in terms of being ready.

Bottled my tripel tonight. A lot closer to where I want to be than the first one.

Brewing again on Friday. Big Brown Ale and I'm thinking my funky beer this time will be Berliner Weisse instead of the backyard lambic. Might save that for next year when it'll be ready to bottle straight away.


----------



## barls (22/3/11)

must go out and check my barley wine soon, might have to add some oak.


----------



## barls (28/3/11)

just been out to get a reading on my barley wine. is 16.2% abv too high do you think? imperial?


----------



## white.grant (29/3/11)

Hooray!

I bottled my Scottish strong ale on the weekend so I'm all ready to go!

cheers

grant


----------



## barls (3/4/11)

bottling tomorrow the big arsed barley wine at 16% hopefully if i dont get distracted.


----------



## Muggus (4/4/11)

Bottled my Dubbel this arvo...looks like it's all systems go for a beer in each swap.

By the looks, I may only have 12 longies of dark strong ale, my Black Passion porter/IPA, so i'll try and sneak a couple of bottles of something else if more than 12 are needed for the swap.


----------



## white.grant (4/4/11)

Quite looking forward to the swap now, and apart from the sour there's only a spot or three up for grabs. Still time to join in if you're keen!

cheers

grant


----------



## Muggus (4/4/11)

Grantw said:


> Quite looking forward to the swap now, and apart from the sour there's only a spot or three up for grabs. Still time to join in if you're keen!
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant


Well I've gotta say, my beer in that group is not a sour beer, just a totally left field beer brewed with Peated malt...so it doesn't fit the bill and I'm happy enough to drop out if serious funky beer people want submit their beers.


----------



## petesbrew (4/4/11)

Muggus said:


> Well I've gotta say, my beer in that group is not a sour beer, just a totally left field beer brewed with Peated malt...so it doesn't fit the bill and I'm happy enough to drop out if serious funky beer people want submit their beers.


Fine by me, Muggus


----------



## white.grant (5/4/11)

Muggus said:


> Well I've gotta say, my beer in that group is not a sour beer, just a totally left field beer brewed with Peated malt...so it doesn't fit the bill and I'm happy enough to drop out if serious funky beer people want submit their beers.




My bad, I should have said funky - :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus (5/4/11)

Grantw said:


> My bad, I should have said funky - :icon_cheers:


I think by funky people generally refer to "Belgian sour ales", but i'm just really lazy and didn't get my ass into gear earlier enough to make a proper one, so i'm taking the easy option to funk.


----------



## white.grant (5/4/11)

Muggus said:


> I think by funky people generally refer to "Belgian sour ales", but i'm just really lazy and didn't get my ass into gear earlier enough to make a proper one, so i'm taking the easy option to funk.




Hmm, now that I'm thinking, would it be OK if I made a Gose for the funky category? Heavy on the acid malt and salty...


----------



## barls (5/4/11)

go for it.
mine will be sour enough to cover for it and mugus one.


----------



## petesbrew (5/4/11)

Grantw said:


> Hmm, now that I'm thinking, would it be OK if I made a Gose for the funky category? Heavy on the acid malt and salty...


Go for it. But this time I'll remember not to have fish n chips with a gose (in a case swap a few years back).
I couldn't touch salt for weeks after that overdose.


----------



## barls (5/4/11)

bottle the barley wine finally, damn it was smelling and tasting great. very hoppy.


----------



## white.grant (6/4/11)

Righto, shall brew it on friday night. They like being fresh so the timing should work out well.


cheers

grant


----------



## Muggus (6/4/11)

Grantw said:


> Righto, shall brew it on friday night. They like being fresh so the timing should work out well.
> 
> 
> cheers
> ...


Sounds ace Grant!
Never actually had a Gose


----------



## white.grant (6/4/11)

Muggus said:


> Sounds ace Grant!
> Never actually had a Gose



You haven't lived B) 

Not a lot of commerical examples so its one of those ones that you either brew yourself or don't get to try.


----------



## Muggus (6/4/11)

Grantw said:


> You haven't lived B)
> 
> Not a lot of commerical examples so its one of those ones that you either brew yourself or don't get to try.


They had one that Doc brewed on tap at Harts pub last year (or maybe even before?). 
Unfortunately by the time I got there it had just sold out...no thanks to many of the AHB boys!


----------



## white.grant (6/4/11)

Muggus said:


> They had one that Doc brewed on tap at Harts pub last year (or maybe even before?).
> Unfortunately by the time I got there it had just sold out...no thanks to many of the AHB boys!




I missed Docs too, though /// and Postmodern had tried both mine and Docs and noted a range of differences betwixt them. That's the joy of brewing.


----------



## petesbrew (14/4/11)

Ah Doc's Gose was fantastic. Good night that!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/11)

Putting down a tripel and an old english ale early next week. Ordered my yeasts from Ross yesterday so will ferment both at same time. Doubt either will be at a drinking prime for the swap, but I'll put both in some stubby bottles to sample and advise drinkability. Having just done a India Pale Ale (first AG in five months!!!) and a Bitter in the barrel for kegging, it's good to be back brewing again!

So its Gulpa's place on the last weekend in May .. booked in.


----------



## petesbrew (4/5/11)

Had a taste of my oud bruin and it's coming on nicely, I think.
Got a whole bunch of champers bottles ready for it, so I'd better plan a bottling date soon.

I've seen there's now a spot free in the Big arsed dark beers, and syd_03 is reserve.


----------



## barls (4/5/11)

did the same last night with my big arsed barley wine. very tasty but needs more time to carb up.


----------



## petesbrew (9/5/11)

Bottled mine tonight. Poured myself a glass of it to start, and I'm happy how it's turned out.
Just gotta finish the labels now.


----------



## petesbrew (17/5/11)

So what's the go for the swap time & place?
It's at Gulpa's on 28th May right?


----------



## white.grant (17/5/11)

I bottled the Gose on the weekend and it's nice and salty  . I haver tasted the Dubbel and it is not too bad, a keg of it went down well at Rays Big Brew day earlier in the month - pretty sure its the last time I will keg an 9% beer. I haven't tasted the Jacobite ale yet but it will benefit from an extended cellaring.

Unfortunately I won't be able to attend the swap  though CorteztheKiller has offered to transport my beers northwards.

cheers

grant


----------



## Gulpa (17/5/11)

The 28th is fast approaching. We better get this day organised. What does everyone think about timing, previously we have started around 11 and swapped around 1-2pm. Shall we continue with that?

Food:

1. Sausages or other meaty substance: Gulpa - probably a salad as well


PM me for the address.

And dont forget to update your beer details on the Wiki.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Gulpa (19/5/11)

Should have also said that anyone else not swapping is welcome if they want to come along and talk/drink beer.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## barls (19/5/11)

Food:

1. Sausages or other meaty substance: Gulpa - probably a salad as well
2. barls- some nibbles and other crap possibly something smoked but will have to see.


----------



## petesbrew (20/5/11)

Food:

1. Sausages or other meaty substance: Gulpa - probably a salad as well
2. barls- some nibbles and other crap possibly something smoked but will have to see.
3. pete- assorted cheesy scrolls


----------



## Cortez The Killer (23/5/11)

Fellas

I didn't get around to making a Belgian - but I did put down an IIPA which I bottled on the weekend 

Is it ok to submit this in the Belgian category?

Cheers


----------



## gruntus (23/5/11)

Food:

1. Sausages or other meaty substance: Gulpa - probably a salad as well
2. barls- some nibbles and other crap possibly something smoked but will have to see.
3. pete- assorted cheesy scrolls
4. Chicken bits and non-homemade salad

Do we have any ideas of numbers?

Could you PM me your address Andrew.


----------



## Gulpa (23/5/11)

Gruntus said:


> Food:
> 
> 1. Gulpa - Sausages or other meaty substance - probably a salad as well
> 2. barls- some nibbles and other crap possibly something smoked but will have to see.
> ...



So far I have heard from Fatz, Josh (not sure if he can stay), Muggus (not coming but beer is here), Grantw (not coming), Barls, Nifty, Gruntus, Cortez, Petesbrew.

I havent heard from Thommo, DiscoStu, Smiley, Mrs eyres, Stuster, Boris. I will send a PM to see what these guys are doing.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Gulpa (23/5/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Fellas
> 
> I didn't get around to making a Belgian - but I did put down an IIPA which I bottled on the weekend
> 
> ...



Sounds fine to me Gino, beer is better than no beer .

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Muggus (23/5/11)

Gulpa said:


> So far I have heard from Fatz, Josh (not sure if he can stay), Muggus (not coming but beer is here), Grantw (not coming), Barls, Nifty, Gruntus, Cortez, Petesbrew.
> 
> I havent heard from Thommo, DiscoStu, Smiley, Mrs eyres, Stuster, Boris. I will send a PM to see what these guys are doing.
> 
> ...


I might be able to swing by at some point on Saturday. Won't be for long, but i'll try my best...it's been a while since i've caught up with alot of the folks down there!


----------



## petesbrew (24/5/11)

Tasted my flanders bruin the other night. Wasn't carbed, so either bring it inside for a bit or leave it for a month or two.... or leave it till I say when it's ready?
Besides being flat, it was pretty well balanced with the oak,funk & alcohol IMO!


----------



## gruntus (26/5/11)

Howdy Guys, 

I'm thinking that I might have to scratch my Big Arsed Darkie....it's been in the bottle for 8 weeks and has no carb at all :blink: . 

I can replace it with my Belgian (I have plenty of extras).

What do you guys reckon?

Cheers,
Grant.


----------



## petesbrew (26/5/11)

Bugger, Gruntus.
Fine by me - I'm partial to a belgian!

I've done a final count on my RIS bottles - some of you will be left with 2x 330ml's. Sorry but it's the last of the batch. I'm left with 5 (3 to enjoy, 2 for a comp... maybe)
However I'll make up for it by adding a stubbie of my latest Dry/Oatmeal Stout as compensation to those who are short changed.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/5/11)

Gruntus said:


> Howdy Guys,
> 
> I'm thinking that I might have to scratch my Big Arsed Darkie....it's been in the bottle for 8 weeks and has no carb at all :blink: .
> 
> ...




Got a thought - I'll bring a 9litre keg and a gas bottle. We'll pour the BAD in, carb it up and drink on the day!

or else we won't. I'm driving home now about 5.00ish - and coming through about 11.00 ish via Camden. Anyone want a lift ? No sleepover.


----------



## mrs eyres (27/5/11)

Food:

1. Sausages or other meaty substance: Gulpa - probably a salad as well
2. barls- some nibbles and other crap possibly something smoked but will have to see.
3. pete- assorted cheesy scrolls
4. Chicken bits and non-homemade salad
5. mrs e - Pasta salad

G and I will be coming. 

See you guys tomorrow


----------



## Josh (27/5/11)

I've been voluntarily rested from football this week. So I'm bringing the whole family. Noone seems to have dessert on the list, so I'll whip something up this afternoon.

Bottling my Berliner Weisse tonight, but my American Brown Ale and Tripel are both ready to drink.

Food:

1. Sausages or other meaty substance: Gulpa - probably a salad as well
2. barls- some nibbles and other crap possibly something smoked but will have to see.
3. pete- assorted cheesy scrolls
4. Chicken bits and non-homemade salad
5. mrs e - Pasta salad
6. Josh - Pavlova


----------



## barls (27/5/11)

ok can someone confirm for me the numbers required for each case as im looking and it doesnt look right.
12 people in the belgian case
14 people in the big arsed case
and only 8 in the sours/ funky

is this right as i put away enough barley wine for 12 people and its now 14. im terribly sorry but there just isnt anymore its all be accounted for in comps and my drinking. can i sub 2 bottles of ether a cyser or something similar???? grand cru anyone?


----------



## Gulpa (28/5/11)

Just bring the subs, as long as I get one of the BWs I dont mind :lol: 

Still a few people I havent heard from so it may not be a full swap anyway.

cheers
Andrew.



barls said:


> ok can someone confirm for me the numbers required for each case as im looking and it doesnt look right.
> 12 people in the belgian case
> 14 people in the big arsed case
> and only 8 in the sours/ funky
> ...


----------



## petesbrew (28/5/11)

Cheers for a great day, Andrew.
Just to confirm who gave a couple of bottles, luckily they're labelled.
Kiwi Barley Wine - 2 stubbies
Sour Dark Strong - bottled 24/2/11 - tally


----------



## barls (28/5/11)

they are mine, ive still got to update the wiki


----------



## petesbrew (29/5/11)

Cheers Barls.

Currently enjoying the first beer, FG's Palm Sugar IPA.
Mild, but firm bitterness, warming alcohol. Nice stuff, Fatgodzilla. A good way to finish off the weekend.
Not sure if a new thread was to be started for tasting notes...


----------



## Cortez The Killer (30/5/11)

Thanks Andrew and all those involved

A most awesome day

I don't think there was an ordinary beer all day - all stand outs

And thanks Ian for driving me back home!

Cheers


----------



## Josh (14/6/11)

My Berliner Weisse is now ready. Just the thing to comfort you on these cold wet nights. A refreshing low alcohol wheat beer.


----------

